# Positive Stories about Paxil and IBS/Anxiety?



## 20327

On the advice of a friend who achieved good results with Paxil and IBS, I asked my doctor if I could try it. I have taken 20 mg per day for 2 weeks, and had an initial period of side-effects (groggy spacy feeling, dry mouth, light headache) but all that went away within 4 days. Now I have NO side effects, but have yet to experience any sense of mental or physical change, e.g., a sense of being more mellow or stable. It is presumably good for "social anxiety" but I still have some mild consternation in new social settings, and my intestinal tract reacts beforehand - no change there! The information from the pharmacy said it can take from 2 to 4 weeks to have an effect.My question is, have others here had positive experiences with Paxil? There is already a thread from May where people with BAD effects proclaim their independence from it. But how about some positive results? I am just a bit disappointed that I have experienced no positive mellowing of my mood or IBS in any way, so I might as well be taking a sugar pill.


----------



## 14343

Check back this weekend. I don't have time for a long reply now, but I do have some VERY positive feedback on Paxil and how it CURED my IBS. I think you haven't seen improvement because it took me 45-50 days before it worked.And I joke not....it did not improve my severe IBS, it completely cured it. I will explain in detail when I get time over the weekend. One caution, however, Paxil is a strong drug in some respects and has many side effects you will notice as time goes on.David


----------



## NancyCat

I have positive things to say about paxil and IBS too. My gastro is an IBS specialist from UNC's center where she spent 2 yrs. She thought paxil or a med similar to it (paxil has the least gastro side effects like D)would make me less anxious and therefore allow the small dose of elavil (30mg/day)that I take for IBS pain to work better. It does. Also I notice that I am not as obscessed w/what is or is not in the toilet (my IBS alternates). I am taking 30 mg/day of paxil too.It can take at least 2 weeks to notice improvement from SSRI's, the older trycyclics like elavil take up to 6 weeks. The side effects I expereinced from paxil were possibly some nausea, and headaches and this resolved in 2 weeks. It caused and sometimes still does each time I increase the dose (40 mg is the "normal" dose)very vivid colorful dreams, bad dreams at first, but in my experience nothing that would cause me to want to d/c paxil. I have been taking paxil since last Oct and have not noticed any other side effects other than what I have stated above. I think that these meds, like IBS itself, have varying effects on different people. You need to give it some time before you can really acess how well it works for you.I know that my IBS has some obscessive-compulsive aspects to it and I feel that paxil HAS helped lessen this. I read that paxil helps 80-90% of people w/OCD.


----------



## 20327

Davidm, Thanks for the post - I hope you will share more with me, including what dosage you were using, since my doctor just put me on the 20 mg per day dosage and gave me enough for 6 months in refills, so it appears he was NOT planning to up the dosage in the near term. Of course, the man knows zilch about IBS, and I have had to take suggestions (such as Paxil) to him. At least he is accomodating and writes out a prescription instead of telling me to just eat more fiber. NancyCat, thanks for the post also. I know a lady who has had great results with 12.5 mg per day, so I wonder what prompts the level of dosage. There was an independent study that showed that Paxil helps the majority of IBS patients, but the summary did not state the dosage level per day. I began with dry mouth, fatigue, and a sense of mental slowness, to the point where at times carrying on a conversation was mildly challenging. I had headaches also. Sexually, I am not able to attain orgasm as quickly (but I found out that Paxil is given to men to purposely show down their orgasm in cases where the man has a "premature ejaculation" problem). However, all symptoms have gone away now. Today I was very fatigued, but I had sat on my back porch reading for 4 hours, coming into the house to realize it was 112 degrees outside! That would fatigue the best of us. I definitely have social anxiety, especially if I do not keep myself in the flow of socializing all the time, as if the default is for me to go back into my shell a bit, and find the social whirl sort of scary. I hope the Paxil might help that too, since simple Affirmations in the conscious mind do not seem to impact the unconscious ego that controls the gut area.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

You may want to ask the MD for 16$ here:http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2004/05/paxil-...l-syndrome.html


----------



## sickofsick

I've had very positive results with paxil cr.I have next to no anxiety which is wonderful. I already had the ibs pretty much under control with a low carb diet and hynotherapy so I'm very pleased. I haven't noticed any side effects with the cr although a few years ago I tried regular paxil and it made me feel sick and gave me D. If I had stuck with it maybe those symptoms would have passed I don't know.Good Luck!


----------



## 20327

Sickofsick,What is your Paxil dosage level?


----------



## sickofsick

I was on 12.5 for a long time but for some reason they stopped manufacturing that dose in the cr. The doc gave me a choice of going on regular paxil or 25 paxil cr. I chose the 25 because I have had no side effects from cr whatsoever.It does take awhile for you to notice a difference, took me about 5 weeks.


----------



## 16412

I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my life back. I tired anti depressants and I could not tollerate them they made me to tired. Buspar is a non-drowsy sedative that does not make you tired and it takes the anxiety away.I suffered unnecessarily for years.Now I don't suffer at all.Getting my anxiety under control with Buspar has done the trick.Good luck!


----------



## 15241

Hi. I'm in Australia and I don't know whether the drug I have just been prescribed 'Aropax' or 'Paxtine' is the same as what you guys are talking about. I was wondering if anybody knows: the scientific name is 'paroxetine hydrochloride' and I have been prescribed 10mg beginning tomorrow morning. I am very nervous, as I havn't taken any drugs for my IBS for five years, but I am at a stage where I am sick of my anxiety stopping me from living. I get IBS-D. I know that the Paxtine is an SSRI. How does it compare to something like Buspar? What is the difference? Will I have to take these tablets forever? I don't like the idea of putting something unnatural in my body, but I want to start living instead of living in fear! Can I be confident in taking them?


----------



## 16412

Aurian I don't know of your medications but I can't take SSRI's they made me too tired. Buspar does the trick and I don't feel any side effects hers my story:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------



## terrig

Healthwise:I am also a Paxil success story. I have been on 20 mg per day for about 4 years, and Metamucil daily for 15 years, and my IBS is pretty much totally under control. The only thing that can cause me trouble is extraordinary stress, which I manage with klonipin if needed, popcorn and Mountain Dew. If I stay away from those triggers I can be symptom free all the time.Good luck to you - I do still get sleepy sometimes, and have gained weight on the Paxil, but the benefits far outweigh the negatives for me.Terri


----------



## 20327

Thanks everyone who contributed so far.Question: is Paxil a bust for me if I have not seen any results after 4 weeks? A couple people said it took longer. I told my doctor's assistant today and they said it should take effect by now, so I hope my doctor calls tomorrow. I put a lot of hope in this process, and I feel just an anxious and unstable as ever before. Did it take anyone longer for effects to be felt?


----------



## terrig

I have to say, I had results within two weeks of starting Paxil. I would talk with my doctor and see what he has to say. Good luck to you.Terri


----------



## NancyCat

My dr who is an IBS xpert said it takes a minimum of at least 2 weeks before you see that it is working. It is probably making you more anxious thinking about whether/when its gonna work. I think maybe you need a bigger dose, I believe IBS people take anywhere between 10-40mg/day, possibly more. I'd run it all by your doctor but at the same time try and stay positive. It still may help you, perhaps 2-4 weeks is not long enough for you.


----------



## 22058

What is the difference between regular paxil and paxil cr ???? Thanks


----------



## 14416

Just the delivery system. Paxil CR is "controlled release" meaning a given amount of the medicine gets released throughout the entire day. These types of pills can't be broken/crushed/cut because the CR action of the medicine will be lost. Healthwise, I have heard it can take 2-3 months before you see the results you are looking for. That's what they say the downfall of anti-depressants is(or one of the downfalls). I wouldn't give up on it just yet, and maybe have the doctor play with your dosage a little more.


----------



## NancyCat

paroxitine hcl is generic for paxil, its the same thing.


----------



## joy81499

Healthwise --- wondering if you are still here and how you are doing. I have anxiety-induced IBS-D, with no discernable relationship to diet or anything BUT anxiety. I've had it for almost 30 years. My mother has had it all her life as well and found Paxil (she takes 20 mg every other day) to be a cure. I started 10 mg of Paxil on June 23 and increased to 20 mg a month later. It took me more than a month to see any results. I feel MUCH better and am much more calm and even-tempered (so to speak). I don't worry nearly as much as I did and don't have D nearly as much either. I still have not shaken the fear that if I "DO" go somewhere there is no toilet I might have an accident. I guess I feel the need to test the waters to see if, indeed, this is a cure or near-cure. I've just spent so many years fearing that I'd lose control that I'm afraid to venture out and test fate. In any case, I'm a lot better than I was. Having said all that, I find that I can't get to sleep at night and then when I do, I can't wake up in the morning. This is clearly the Paxil in action - I didn't have this problem before. I'm drowsy all day long. I've tried varying the time of day I take the Paxil, but I can't see any difference in that. This is greatly impacting my work. I am dragging myself into the office late all the time. Anyone have any suggestions on how to cope with this - it doesn't seem to be getting any better.


----------



## 20327

Joy,I seldom come to this forum anymore because it is a real downer (all these folks complaining about their poop all the time, sheesh!). Of course, I am joking.I find that Paxil and Lorazepam TOGETHER have dramatically improved my digestive life. I have not had "D" in about 80 days, which is a life long record. I am so happy I could just squeak like Minnie Mouse! Did you ever wonder if she was a virgin? Sometimes I get strange questions like that late at night, but I tend to also blame it on the Paxil and Lorazepam.Yes, I do have periods during the day when I feel groggy and lethergic. I just tell everyone I have a hang over or stayed up late working on my auto-biographical novel (or cleaning my navel). Seriously, I do not have a solution to the fatigue part except knowing that it does pass. It tends to hit me from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. I take the Paxil before going to bed, and it helps me sleep rather than cause sleeplessness. But I do get some kinky dreams! In one recent dream, I found that I was walking down the street in Los Angeles naked (no lie). A policeman found this inappropriate, but then Brad Pitt came up and gave me a hug and said that I was his "bro" so the cop went on his way, and I found that my favorite organ was standing at attention! Then I woke up. Blame the Paxil.I seriously do find the lethergy unpleasant at times, but I don't know what I can do about it because caffeine is a bad thing for an IBS related digestive system, so I don't want to introduce coffee again. I gave it up 2 years ago. But sometimes I keep a bottle of Snapple Tea around and just take a slug and that helps a bit. I also use sugar to get a momentary high, rationalizing that it is healthy because I am sucking on a peppermint candy, and peppermint is good for you. I also have peppermint HOT tea, which helps. One thing about Paxil, speaking as a guy. It makes it a bit harder to have a sexual climax. Frankly, this embarrassed me at first, but I discovered that my partner is very pleased. I am no longer a member of the "slam bam, thank you maam" club. I have to work harder at it and I don't like that, but evidently my clientele (?) find it an improvement. My worst remaining symptom is flatulence. If I wanted, I have the power to clear a theater faster than someone screaming "FIRE". I suppose this isn't surprising since I adhere to the Heather Von Horous diet of carbohydrates and high fiber, both of which cause gas. If my car seat could talk, I think it would have a lot of complaining to do....I recently silently passed gas in front of my dog, and she was not deceived. She started barking her head off, which seems a hypocritical thing for her to do, since dogs always sniff each other's butt as if they are into that sort of "scent". Life is wierd.Best wishes.


----------



## Screamer

He he. I too have strange dreams on Paxil (mine are awful though as opposed to sexy, like yours Healthwise! Half your luck!). Yep the orgasm thing is a side effect. Maybe a good thing for a man, no so great for a female who has a DH who is not on Paxil







It has stopped up my D too although I started having some very odd side effects (hormonally speaking) and my GP halved my dose. I don't get the sleepy thing from it at all. In fact it's more like I am on a low dose of speed. I take mine in the morning first thing and within 1/2 an hour I am off cleaning the house, gardening you name it I'm doing it. I now manage to get done in 2 hours what used to take me all day! Amazing! And finally nope, it hasn't helped an iota with my pain or gas, but for now I'm just grateful to be able to be away from the loo for more than 5 minutes at a time! Yay for normal poops!Your doggie sounds much like my cat. She is capable of producing the most horrific eye watering scents and yet if I let one go she acts all prim and proper as though I have offended her delicate nasal passages! The hide of her







Edited to correct wrong name, sorry Healthwise.


----------



## 20327

When I was a kid, I would fart into a grocery paper bag, then clip it quickly. Then I would open it later in my sister's room, hoping the pent up aroma would affect her! It never seemed to work, but I wonder if some enterprising person could find a way to get such gas into a compressed aerosol can. Why? I dont know, except there seems to be a market for everything nowadays. Might be a way for IBS people to make some money?


----------



## Screamer

Lol! That is disgusting! Almost as good as the old "cupcakes" where someone "grabs" your fluff in an almost closed fist and then lets it go near your nose! (This one works by the way but maybe they would need a really short use by date!).


----------



## joy81499

Healthwise - may I ask what dosage of Paxil and what dosage of Lorazepam you are taking and do you take them both at bedtime. Do you take the Lorazepam every day or only as needed to combat something that makes you especially anxious?I've been shifting my dosage to about 9:00 p.m. - I go to bed around 11:00 and I'm trying to find the optimum time to get the sleepyness to occur when I'm actually in bed, rather than driving to work.You are a really funny guy - at least you haven't lost your sense of humor in all this tragedy. I'm wondering if that is really a picture of you and if you are really an Abercrombie model, as you appear to be. Wow, with that photo and an an organ that lasts all night, the girls must be lining up outside your door. Yes, I have the same issue with delayed orgasm, but my husband is up to the challenge of making it happen. He likes the change in me since I've started the Paxil.


----------



## 20327

Let's see:1. I take 1 mg Lorazepam twice a day, e.g. 8 a.m. and 8 p.m. I do not wait for a "D" attack and emotional anxiety - I use the Lorazepam as preventive medicine. Some folks blather on about not using benzo's long term but my doctor said it is perfect for me.2. I take Paxil 20 mg once a day around bed time.3. Yes, this is my picture, and I used to do modeling in Sunday paper supplements while in college. Actually, in my youth I was extremely vain about my looks, but this has tapered off greatly in the last couple years. What counts is love and kindness and humor in life, not high cheekbones and buns of steel. Recently, I went to a party where the average age was 85. At first, everyone looked very old, but by the end of the evening, all I saw was the soul radiance showing thru - and everyone was having a great time. The vanity of youth (as we see on Network TV all the time) really has a stench to it.4. I suspect my sleepiness is more due to the Lorazepam than Paxil. I find that moving the body around helps a lot - just walking around. 5. Although I did date women in college, I knew I was gay, and have since "come out" as gay. I now have a serious male life partner (we exchanged diamond rings) who is a News Announcer on a local news channel. Women oggle him all day long, but boys have more fun.


----------



## joy81499

Thanks for the info on the drugs, I was curious as to how the lorazepam reacted with the paxil. I've taken the lorazepam in the past on as as-needed basis and didn't find it made me sleep, but it sure did make me feel good. I share your view on people being far more fascinating on the inside than on the outside. I would say that's part of maturing, but it seems a lot of people never do reach that point. There are looks and styles you can get away with when you are under 25 or so (even bad looks can look decent) but there is little more pathetic than someone beyond that age trying to hang onto a look best left to teens.


----------



## 13922

NancyCat - I am in MA too and I'm curious about your doctor who you say is an expert. Where is he? My doctor admittedly doesn't know much and I am looking for someone who truly can guide me. Also does the Paxil help with IBS pain? THanks.


> quote:Originally posted by NancyCat:My dr who is an IBS xpert said it takes a minimum of at least 2 weeks before you see that it is working. It is probably making you more anxious thinking about whether/when its gonna work. I think maybe you need a bigger dose, I believe IBS people take anywhere between 10-40mg/day, possibly more. I'd run it all by your doctor but at the same time try and stay positive. It still may help you, perhaps 2-4 weeks is not long enough for you.


----------



## NancyCat

Piper-Her name is Dr Albena Halpert. She works out of Boston Medical Center, (Boston University Medical Center/old Boston City Hospital merger). She has been there around a year. Before that she spent 2 yrs working ###UNC's IBS Center. The phone for BMC Center For Digestive Disorders is 617-638-6525. She sees patients on Tuesdays. IMO she absolutely "gets it".I take elavil (low dose of around 35 mg/day) for IBS pain. I feel that it does help lessen it though its not gone completely. The paxil was prescribed for anxiety and the obsecessive-compulsive aspects of my IBS, I find that the elavil works better w/it on board.IMO its definately worth the hassle (for me) to trek into Boston (I take a train to N.Station and a cab to the hospital). She is usually available by phone, e-mail or fax and genuinely seems to care and want to help people w/IBS. I believe she only sees IBS patients. I'd call her a specialist (IBS xpert) within a specialty (gastroenterology). If you go try and fax her your old records or bring them with you to your apt. In my expereince she spends a lot of time w/you at the first apt and is good at directing appropriate questions if your answers tend to go off track (sometimes mine do)If you go let me know how you do.


----------



## 13922

Thank you Nancy Cat for the phone number and your doctor's name - when you said your doctor understood - I figured it was probably a woman!!! I live in central MA but grew up closer to Boston and know exactly where you are talking about. Maybe I'll make an appt. have lunch in the North End and do some early holiday shopping at Fanieul Hall!!! Thanks again! God Bless


----------



## NancyCat

Piper-You might have to wait a bit for the first appointment but IMO its worth it. She'll spend more than the usual 5-10 minutes most dr's allot, more like 30.I wish we could pm. I would love to e-mail if you'd like. If you want e-mail me at WeensCat###aol.com. Please post here if you do (I dont check aol mail much and will give you my main e-mail)


----------



## 13922

Hi NancyCat - I emailed my address to your aol account. Hope you are well my new pen pal!Piper


----------



## NancyCat

Piper-I got it and e-mailed you back.


----------



## 14579

Im New to this board but I have seen so many negative reviews of Paxil that i decided to add my own input.Im a 26 year old male with lactose intolerance. I Started having symptoms about 5 years about of IBS-Bloating/Gas, but took no action and dealt with everything myself. So I Did nothing for 4 years besides use Pepto-Bismol. In early 2005 I saw a PCP and was prescribed lomotil. From this I went to librax which helped for a while but did not solve my problems. Most people won't like the next part of my story but Ill tell it anyway. I am in Human Resources and deal with layoffs and employee terminations, needless to say this is stressful because I do care deeply about the employees I am asked to "downsize" (Im a trained social worker and work with people to get them retrained for new careers) Anyways this gives background to my condition and what exacerbates it. After my GI doctor mentioned it and wrote a script, I started Paxil after much personal debate and research about 5 weeks ago.Its been the best thing I have done as far as my IBS goes. The first few days were strange, I felt detached from myself (sort of like floating) and had horrible stomach pains and D. I was sluggish and had no motivation for a few days. I just wanted to sit on the couch and do nothing.This feeling went away after a couple of days and my symptoms of IBS started to subside ( I had horrible bloating and noises coming from my stomach and bowels all day long prior to Paxil) Now I am noise free and can actually sit through a 2 hour meeting without getting up to use the restroom or hearing my intestines rumble and make embarassing sounds. I don't know if paxil will be what I use long term, but I have not seen any of the side effects that many people talk about such as weight gain.I should mention that I go to the gym 5 days a week (SPINNING and running) so this might put off the weight gain, but I have not noticed any negative side effects from the Paxil. As with every drung, everyone is different, but I have had a great experience with this so far. My IBS was mostly anxiety driven and this drug helped me.Chris


----------



## 20327

My initial reactions to Paxil were similar. My partner wouldn't let me drive! I had a few days where I knew I was spacy and didn't really care. I'd sit on the back porch and talk to the hummingbirds at the feeder, and make out patterns in the gravel. I felt very groovy, just not ready for reality. Things settled down, and I added Lorazepam to the mix, and now "D" is a thing of the past, unless I do something moronic like eating a ton of fat. Then my stomach protests. People who knew me say I am a much more mellow man now, going with the flow, and enjoying the day. Yeah, baby. I owe it all to one little oblong pill and a second round pill. They keep my rear in gear and that makes me cheer. I don't have to work due to a legacy of about 1.5 million dollars, but work as a Chaplain in a local church, so stress isn't an issue now, just doing good deeds and keeping it zipped.


----------



## 14579

Making out Patterns in the gravel. Hmmm, Are you sure you were one Paxil and not a little other drug known as LSD. Just kidding, I had the same spacey feeling but it subsided. I am going on 3 months with great results. Just thought I would post and tell of my success.Chris


----------



## 13922

Hi Chris - glad you are doing well! I am not on Paxil but I just started Celexa (SSRI) for my IBS which began immediately following the removal of my gall bladder ( docs all said it had nothing to do with surgery - right...) Anyway, you mentioned Pepto Bismol - all I can say is I am glad it has a pleasant taste because it was something I had to use several times a day on certain days. The moment I knew I had a problem was when I was trying to get out of the house to bring my daughter to her riding lesson and kept running to the bathroom, and caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror chugging the pink stuff from a bottle. What's worse was it made me laugh!!! I do like the Celexa - three weeks and NOT ONE symptom - could be the "placebo" effect but I don't tend to think so because I really didn't think it would help. Mood is slowly lightening as well, feeling "normal" for a change, not down in the dumps all the time. Just thought I would add my two cents and to thank you for sharing your story! Happy New Year to all.


----------



## 13364

Are you guys here still feeling that Paxil (Seroxat or paroxetine) is helping with various ibs-related symptoms ?The reason I ask is that I have been given a prescription for Seroxat (20mg), which might help my somewhat less orthodox ibs-like symptoms, possibly caused by reduced small intestine motility (it's not a straightforward ibs-d or ibs-c, or even ibs-alternating scenario. Don't ask.) However, I'm wavering about starting the treatment, since that commits me to 2 months + on these drugs; and I have other options to try, which might be quicker to test.So do you still recommend Paxil/Seroxat ?And, what's the score with alcohol & Paxil/Seroxat ? Can you have the odd drink with it, or not ? I read conflicting reports, but would like to hear what your experiences are.


----------



## 14579

Hi,Alcohol + Paxil - Here's my deal, I drink regularly (Cut it out completely for 2 years, so I know its not a trigger for IBS) and was worried when I went on Paxil.(Regularly for me = 3 or so drinks 3 times a week) My pharmacist/significant other assures me that drinking is not a problem (just in moderation) I get my prescriptions from Walgreens (U.S. Chain Drugstore) and a warning label is printed on the bottle that says do not consume alcohol. I have been assured it will not have adverse effects in my case (although one never knows)I can tell you from experience after 3 months that I have noticed 2 things. On the rare occasion I drink more than I should 6+ pints of beer, I do not get a "hangover" and also that I can drink a lot more without feeling the effects. The operative word here is "feeling" I am obviously intoxicated but have a clarity that leads me to believe that I am not that I did not have pre-paxil. These are just one person's experiences but I have heard them else where.


----------



## Vamplady

Does Paxil help with IBS-d induced by nerves?


----------



## 14416

Yes, it can.It blocks the parasympathetic system. I believe it to be one of the only SSRI's that can be beneficial for IBS-D.


----------



## 13922

Hi guys, just butting in to say that I have been on Celexa (SSRI) for a very short period of time and it has provided unbelieveable relief! I am IBS-D. Even though all the literature I've read on Celexa states diarrhea as a side effect, the dose I am on (20mg/day) I believe is too low to cause much trouble ( fingers crossed ). I did battle nausea (with ginger) for a couple of weeks at the beginnig but that subsided. Good luck.


----------



## 14416

I should have worded it a little differently.Of the SSRI's, I believe it to be the only that blocks the parasympathetic system which can relax the intestines, which can be of great benefit to patients with IBS-D. Other SSRI's 'can' work for IBS-D.


----------



## tltrull

Just started Paxil CR 25mg a couple days ago. Biggest problem so far was nausea all day on day #2. I also took an Imodium, not sure if that had anything to do with it. This morning however no nausea after making sure I ate a little something before taking it(I dont normally eat in the morning and am considering taking it at night).Which do you prefer or think is best? Morning or night? Maybe I could sleep though the nausea?


----------



## Vamplady

I see where in the side effects diarrhea is one of the symptoms.I'm just asking all these questions because its time I get off the Effexor again.BP is up and too many stomach problems again.Recently my mom died and I will see my doc on Tues. She feels that my body is changing because of the grief and I need something different. I just want to know how each on is as far as the D goes before I change.My husband seems to think that since I have less stress from my mom (she was sick before and it was very stressful) he thinks maybe I don't need anything as strong. But I have the stress of grief right now and it sucks. I'm not real depressed just real anxious and confused about things since we didn't have a real nice relationship before she died. It was a love hate thing. Thanks for all the input. This site rocks as far as helpful people!!!!!Vamplady


----------



## 14416

Paxil is good for anxiety problems, and seems to have the least GI side-effects of the SSRIS.You might also look into Trazodone, which is another anti-depressant, that is used to treat anxiety disorders and insomnia, as well.


----------



## Vamplady

Just came back from Doc.She gave me Paxil CR.I am nervous thought. I hope I don't get the D.I hope I settle down enought to get it cleared up.Hope it works!!!!!!!Vamplady


----------



## 13922

Hi - good luck and good for you for being open to try the treatment. I was really fretful about taking the Celexa because the side effects WERE my symptoms so I couldn't understand why or how this could possibly help me. I experienced nausea for about 2 weeks on and off - no too bad though. Now I am pretty much symptom free. Good luck.


----------



## Vamplady

Still staring at the box of Paxil CR sample.I am afraid of the D.I don't want to go backwards and be on the throne all day!Vamplady


----------



## joy81499

Vamplady - everyone, of course is different, but I've been on Paxil 20 mg since June 2005 and it has not only "almost" eliminated any episodes of D, my major complaint now is C. I take 3 colace stool softeners a night to counteract the C and I'm still usually plugged up --- but I'm not complaining. Everyone once in a while I still get a bout of anxiety-related D, but overall I am normally now very calm and mellow, and as the other guy said "feeling groovy". My husband has noticed a marked improvement in my personality/attitude. It hasn't completedly cured me, but it is a HUGE improvement in my life.


----------



## Vamplady

Well today is day 3.So far good. Some headaches at times.Stomach and Bowels seem to be quiet so far. Still scared but we shall see.Vamplady


----------



## 13922

Hi Vamplady - try to relax! I was extremely nervous about taking Celexa because I sat down and read the entire list of side effects and thought - how can this be: 1. safe 2. legal 3. helpful for IBS? But I am truly amazed at the difference it has made. I know that Paxil is a different med but all SSRI's have a potential for side effects. Most people don't start message boards to talk about positive effects, you simply are thankful that the drug helped and go on with your life. So a lot of times when we hear or read the bad stuff it is because that's what people post and news reporters report on. Think of it in terms of airplanes. Thousands of flights take off and land safely EVERYDAY all around the world. You never see that on the news, only the horror stories, right? So, take a deep breath, have some tea and enjoy the possibility that Paxil WILL work for you w/o side effects. I suffered for a year and a half with severe D and cramping and lost 30 pounds ( started at 130 ) and people around me thought I had an eating disorder. But I just couldn't keep anything in me. Since I started Celexa about 6 weeks ago I have only had mild discomfort on a couple of stressful days, but NOTHING like before and absolutely no D. Good luck, and keep your chin up!


----------



## 14416

Hey Vamplady, please keep us posted on your progress!I am interested.I have an appointment February 1st w/ the Dr. and will be asking about Paxil.


----------



## Vamplady

Today is day 7.So far okay. Tomorrow I am suppose to go up to 25mg. and see how it goes.I hope not to many side effects.Been a little sleepy the past few days but this may still be my grieving process since mom passed on.Thanks for all your support!Vamplady


----------



## 15891

I am a 40 year old male that was suffering with IBS-D for over 20 years. Somehow some way I would make it through the day. We all know what we do when we have the big D, we give excuses to our co-workers why we are not going to lunch with them, or we give excuses to our wives/girlfriends as to why we are not going out tonight but we some how make it through the day.Well everything changed after I went on PAxil. From the first day I took the medication my D was gone. It has given me my life and family back. I run a business with 10 employees and I have meetings everyday and I am passengers in people's cars for long drives. I can finally concentrate on the task at hand instead of thinking about where thenext bathroom is.I have gained 25 pounds, of which 10 was needed but I can deal with that, I also tend to sweat alot more now, have dy mouth. On the positive side I sleep like a baby and I last forever in bed. Paxil has given me my life back.


----------



## 13922

Good for you! Isn't it amazing that it took 20 years for someone to finally figure out how to help you? I had severe D for a year and a half following gall bladder surgery and figured my life as I knew it was over. Not so! Celexa has helped me as Paxil has helped you! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Vamplady

Thats wild you said that Piper.I have had severe D since my gallbladder came out in 1997.Spent 2 years in my house on the throne. It was then I had the colon to find out nothing was wrong. Yeah right. Then a doctor said it was becasue of no gallbladder and nerves.My D isn't gone but let up quite a bit. I am on colestid but there are days I feel it doesn't work. Fiber I think is helping too.I'm not as anxious on the Paxil. In fact I am sleeping too. We will see what 25mg. does starting tomorrow.Thanks you guys for your encouragement!


----------



## 15891

Not only did it take 20 years for a medication to help, I had to suggest it to my GI. I was so frustrated with the whole morning D thing and how this is not how I'm want to live; that I suggested trying paxil after reading about it helping some people on this board. The Dr. said you can try it but he has not had anyone wo was successful with it. The bottom line is that it is up to the patient to keep researching and trying different medications and life style changes to come up with the one that works for them. To a doctor you are just another patient that they would like to help, but they do not have a vested interest.


----------



## 13922

I couldn't agree more! My doctor is a friend of the family and he just shook his head and was adamantly opposed to the notion that my surgery had anything to do with it. Fiber, fiber, fiber he said. When you can't stay out of the bathroom and have lost 30 pounds, fiber is NOT the answer. Finally a psychologist prescribed the Celexa when I told her I couldn't live like that anymore and viola! it worked. My doctor continues to shake his head...


----------



## Vamplady

Okay Thursday I upd my dose to the 25mg.All I want to do is sleep. Will this go away?I don't want to be sleepy all day!Vamplady


----------



## joy81499

Vamplady - I've taken 20 mg since June and am not planning to increase it. The biggest problem I've had with it is the sleepiness. On the weekends I can sleep past noon if my husband doesn't wake me. I hate wasting my weekends in bed. The real problem is getting up for work every morning. The Paxil keeps me awake and nights and then I want to sleep all day and I am truly miserable getting up in the morning for work. It has not gone away, but I'm getting somewhat "used" to it. It has helped my IBS so much that I will accept the side effect.


----------



## 13922

Hi all - don't despair! I had this problem with Celexa but it went away after awhile. Also, if you try taking the dose at a different time of the day or night, this can sometimes change WHEN you feel tired. I am now battling an unending appetite with the Celexa which I am not thrilled with at all. BUT I WILL NOT GO BACK TO IBS SYMPTOMS!!!!!!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Vamplady

Well day 5 and its bad at 25mg.I am sick to my stomach, trebling, chills, and weird.I spoke with my therapist who made me call my psych and they agree if I was better at the 12.5mg to take that so I will take that tomorrow and see how I feel. This stuff is so frustrating.And I started to get loose stools. Didn't have that with the 12.5mgAhg!Vamplady


----------



## Vamplady

Well its not been good the last couple of days.Went down to the 12.5mg.I was so anxious and scared yesterday that my husband came home with me.I ended up at the psych's office and saw the Phy. Assist.She told me to go back up to 25mg. That I am going throught the withdrawl of Effexor. Gave me Xanax to help me throught the weekend and to see the doctor next week.My stomach and bowels are a mess and I feel crazy.Will this go away??????


----------



## 13364

Sounds like the response to Paxil/Seroxat is very individual. I've been on 20mg for a week now, with no effects whatsoever. No headaches, nausea, or gut effects. Don't feel any different at all. It's a shame, really, since the rationale for taking it in my case was to promote gut motility. Still, it's early days yet - I'm told it often doesn't kick in until after a couple of weeks.


----------



## joy81499

mekis - PROMOTE motility? I am taking it to inhibit motility and it's working so well I need to take a laxative weekly or I am totally plugged up.For what it's worth, my doctor told me I may not see effects till 4-6 weeks. It took me that full time, maybe a few more weeks, to really feel more relaxed and anxious, which was the point of my taking it in the first place.Good luck to you.


----------



## 13364

There's all sorts of conflicting info re the gut effects of Paxil/Seroxat. Maybe the docs tell us what they think we want to hear.







Maybe it is just a very individualistic response. Maybe it just normalises extremes. There are other SSRIs which essentially work in the same way, and yet are claimed to have differing, or non-existent, GI effects. I have spent 15 years of my life researching the pharmacology of the GI tract, in universities & drug companies, and it seems to me that there is a great deal about the 5HT system that is illogical and counterintuitive. I don't believe that anyone really understands how these drugs work; which is not to say that they don't work, or aren't worth trying.I'm *really* pleased Paxil does what you want it to do; I *really* hope it also does what I want it to do!


----------



## Vamplady

Joy,Had you had D/C in the begining of your Paxil?I am coming off of Effexor on to Paxil. I am D because of gallbladder removal in 97. I have been on colestid since 2000.I am just a mess right now. My mom also died in Nov. The Effexor was doing nothing so my doc switched to Paxil cr. I just hope this wasn't a big mistake however as today goes on I am gettting a little better. The anxiety I am feeling is just awful. Supposedly this is the withdrawal from one to another. I just need those positive stories to keep me going.Vamplady


----------



## 13922

Hang in there Vamplady! I know the anxiety can be just as bad if not worse than the IBS. Mine was a result of the IBS. Totally normal one day, feeling fine, passed a kidney stone ( not fun - first and only in my life ) doc does an x-ray to look for more and found gall stones. Had that removed ( huge mistake!!!!) and have had IBS for the last two years. My life changed literally overnight and of course my lifestyle went from busy, happy, teaching, horseback riding, raising a daughter, you know "normal" to completely housebound. Talk about anxiety and depression. Then to have everyone around me "accuse" me of having an eating disorder! I felt like I must be in a nightmare that I couldn't seem to wake from. My doc said - fiber. Yah! When you can't STOP going, fiber might work for some people but not me! I went thru several tests, alternative treatments ($$$) and finally the Celexa - a Godsend for me. I am not 100% better and probably won't ever be, but I'll take where I am now any day over the hell of the past couple of years. I also sought therapy ( with the intent of learning to accept my physical / emotional loss of freedom and life as I knew it - at age 33!) The therapist really felt the Celexa would work and as a last, desperate attempt at a normal life I tried it and am very pleased. It has lessened my anxiety, due to helping the IBS. Have you tried Dr. Mahoney's IBS cd's - find them on this site. They are truly worth the money and help a lot with the anxiety. I went through the 100 nights following the schedule and began to find myself going out of the house more, actually going to a movie at a movie theatre and enjoying it AND now I can sit anywhere in the theatre, not just the seat closest to the exit! Big step for an IBSer!!! It is a long road, but don't give up, maybe it is just an adjustment going from one drug to the other. Maybe Paxil is not the right fit either. Trust your "gut" ( no pun intended ) when it comes to treatments. If you don't like the side effects and have given them ample time to take effect, then maybe it's not the right one. Celexa was pretty kind, just a little nausea and I vomited once. That's it. I take 20mg a day, therapist wanted to get mup to 25mg I think, but I felt that this was good enough for now. Hang in there and my email is" cczn###aim.com if you'd like to reach me directly.God Bless!


----------



## Vamplady

This has got to be the worst of my life.I woke up with high anxiety. Shakes, chills, tremors, freaking out, emotional.Then I go through this sick to my stomach phase. Then I am real tired. Then I have a bout of D and it gets better.Then I can eat and I wake up. Now its time for me to take another Paxil 25mg. and I don't know if I can do this anymore. Is this the Paxil or is it really the Effexor going out of my system. I am so glad I will see that psych Monday. Ready to throw all meds in the toilet.Help!!!!!!!!Vamplady


----------



## Vamplady

Tomorrow will not come fast enough.I am so tired of this. Diarrhea, shakes, tremors, nausea,etc.....God help me.Any suggestions Anyone??????


----------



## Vamplady

I'm back from the psych doc.She feels Paxil not for me. Imagine that.So now I go down the Paxil, up the Effexor, and Zyprexa for night to sleep.I am off work till Friday.She says I should feel better in 4 days. I hope like heck I am.She also listen as I stated maybe by this summer I can get off of these meds.She feels all the trauma of loosing my mom right now was just too much to handle.This is why my anxiety has reared its ugly head again.I just want to feel better. Sleep. Eat. No Diarrhea. This is not fun.I hope others are doing better than I.Take Care.Vamplady


----------



## 20250

Have you tried Xanax for the anxiety? It doesn't have all those side effects.


----------



## Vamplady

Well group with great thanks for all of your imput but I am now in the process of getting off of Paxil Cr and back to Effexor again!Seems as if the Paxil is what is giving me D and panic. As I wean down I am getting much better and the fog is lifting.I have been off of work, a job I get stressed out about. I think this is also part of it.Thanks for all of your imputs. I guess everyone is different.Vamplady


----------



## 16923

Hi all,Gosh it's been years since I last visited! I just logged in to see what was happening on the site and had to reply to this thread.I suffered from IBS-D for about 12 years before I did anything about it. I had anxiety related IBS, mostly social anxiety. I had started to turn into a hermit, thought I was going insane and finally made the call for help.I've been on Paxil for nearly 4 years now, and have never suffered a day since. Very rarely I might have D, but no more than a person with a normal digestive system!It has been such an amazing journey, and now I live my life as a normal person. I go to work everyday without concern, I shop, I go motorbike riding with my hubbie, I travel - I do everything!!Honestly it was the best medication I could have ever been given. My only concern now - what happens when it's time to come of it?Eek!


----------



## 16923

I forgot to mention something very important, the day I began taking Paxil I was in a very depressed state, and feeling so anxious that my mind was spinning. I took one of the tablets (20mg) at lunchtime, and honestly - within just half an hour the racing mind had stopped. I felt so calm. I phoned my husband to tell him what had happened and neither of us could believe it. By the time I arrived home that night he asked who I was - it wasn't his wife it was some relaxed and chilled out person!I swear, it was 30 minutes for me to see results from Paxil.


----------



## Lizzy669

I started taking Paxil for panic attacks and have seen benefits to the IBS© as well as to my fibromyalgia. I love what the Paxil has done for me. I wouldn't trade it for all the money in the world.


----------



## Gutguy22

Lizzy, that's great. What is your dosage and when do you take it?


----------



## Lizzy669

20mg once a day. I take it as soon as I get out of bed.


----------



## 17038

I've been thinking about getting on Paxil because of my depression. I too have read studies that say it improves IBS symptoms, but I'm always scared that just because this has worked for others, doesn't mean it will work for me. I was wondering if you have IBS w/ constipation or D. Because I have constipation, and I'm wondering if Paxil might not be good for people with that form of IBS. Let me know what you think.


----------

